
Dinosaur tail found preserved in amber - Inversechi
http://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-38224564
======
dbg31415
This story was cute the first 14 times we saw it posted in the last 24
hours...

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=amber&sort=byPopularity&prefix...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=amber&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=last24h&type=story)

